# Crosshatch knurling...



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I got my new lathe and I turned a cylinder last night, what fun. I made a screwdriver in school a lifetime ago and added a crosshatch type knurling to the handle but I don't remember how I did that. I do remember it was done on a metal lathe for a metal screwdriver, but that's all I can come up with right now.

Anyone have any suggestions for doing that on wood? I'm trying to make some tuning knobs and I'd like them to be knurled if I can make it happen. Smooth works too, I just prefer the knurled.

FrankP


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to hear that you got your lathe and that you are having fun with it Frank. I'm really looking forward to seeing some of your finished products. I don't have an answer to your question, but I am very interested in hearing the answer. Here's hoping that you get plently of responses and acquire the answer that you need.
Ken


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't help much since I don't remember details, but I know there are commercial jigs available that let you sit a router on a frame over the lathe and as you move the router parallel to the bed, the spindle is turned by a corresponding amout (the lathe motor is not involved and is off). I don't even know what the jigs are called but I know that knurling is something that they can get done, using a "V" bit in the router, but only on cylindrical surfaces --- the won't knurl a bead cause there's no up/down motion to the router bit.

Paul


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You probably used a knurling tool for a metal lathe. They only work on hard woods. They also work at slow speeds. It would be hard to do on a wood lathe unless you have variable speed. 
I did a mirror handle with knurling a few years ago but I did it with a metal lathe and knurling tool.
You can get a look that is similar with the Sorby spiraling tool You make one pass with the tool tilted left and then one with the tool tilted right. However it tends to chip the high points off the knurling.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Spiraling*

You may want to checkout Woodcraft and Robert Sorbys Spiraling and Texturing Tool. It will make crosshatch and spiral patterns.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention, to do a cross hatch pattern you either have to go over the turning twice in opposite directions, or you have need 2 wheels. Most metal lathes use the 2 wheel approach.


----------

